# LRP Power Supply Info



## Digital V (Mar 7, 2004)

Anyone know about this new product from LRP?? I went browsing through their site today and saw this little beast:










_Specs:
Specially developed switched-mode power supply for many applications in RC sector. 
Ideal power source for 12 V chargers. 
Smallest, lightest switched-mode power supply in its performance class (870g = approx. 2 oz.) 
Order No.* 43150 
Output current 12 A 
Output voltage 13.8 V 
Input voltage 110/230 V 
(switchable) _

Looks pretty sweet, just wondering if anyone had any info on them as of right now.

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## integy racer (Oct 24, 2004)

I dont think you can get it in the US, i was going to get one because i bought the LRP competiton charger.


----------

